# الوقود والتزييت البديل



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يختبر البحاثة نباتات من جميع أنواع العالم لمعرفة ما إذا كانت تصلح لتكون مصادر مستدامة لأنواع وقود بيولوجي تعادل تأديتها تأدية الوقود الأحفوري.

والأعشاب المتواضعة والأزهار البرية وحتى ترسبات البرك والنفايات النباتية الطافية على سطحها كلها نجوم جديدة محتملة يسلط الضوء عليها المشجر القومي الأميركي "U.S. National Arboretum exhibit". ونظراً لكون بعض النباتات، كالذرة، محاصيل غذائية، ينصب الاهتمام بشكل خاص على النباتات التي لا تشكل مادة غذائية.







ثمار نخيل الزيت، كهذه الثمار المأخوذة من نخلة زيت أفريقية (Elaeis Guineensis) تستطيع أن تكون مصدراً للديزل البيولوجي.

استخدم زيت مستخرج من نخيل الباباسي البرازيلي (Attalea Speciosa)، ممزوج مع زيت جوز الهند ووقود النفاثات، كوقود لطائرة بوينغ 747 تابعة لشركة طيران فيرجن أتلانتيك في رحلة من لندن إلى أمستردام، بهولندا. وقد نجحت هذه التجربة. ولكن العلماء يخشون أن تفوق التأثيرات البيئية السلبية الفوائد في حال أدّى الازدياد الكبير في استعمال زيت النخيل إلى إزالة كميات أكبر من غابات المطر. وتعتبر هذه الغابات حاسمة الأهمية للمحافظة على توازن البيئي للكرة الأرضية.






تستعمل أوراق نبتة الِفصّة (Medicago Sativa) منذ فترة كعلف مغذٍ للمواشي، ولكن العلماء يجرون التجارب الآن على سويقاتها لمعرفة ما إذا كان يمكن استعماله كوقود بيولوجي. 

كما يجري تطوير سلالات جديدة، ذات محتوى سكر أعلى وكتلة بيولوجية أكبر، لإنتاج ايثانول السليلوز. كما تجرى التجارب على الفصة لمعرفة قدرتها على احتواء الملوثات المائية، بامتصاص النترات من الأسمدة ومنع ارتشاحها إلى طبقات المياه الجوفية.






أنواع مختلفة عديدة من الطحالب تنمو في برك تربية الأسماك في لويزيانا

يظن بعض العلماء بأن الطحالب سريعة النمو قد تتفوق على كل النباتات لناحية إنتاج الايثانول، بعد أن لعنها الكثير من الناس لكونها تغطي البرك والبحيرات. وتجعل الكميات الكبيرة من الشحوم (الدهون) والكربوهيدرات والبروتين الموجودة في أنواع كثيرة من الطحالب، تجعلها واعدة كمصدر يغذي صناعة الإيثانول والديزل البيولوجي والغذاء. وبحاثة جامعة جورجيا، من البحاثة الذين يتحرون إمكانية استخدام النباتات الطافية على سطح البرك.






نبتة الكاميلينا (Camelina Sativa)، عشبة استعمل زيت بذورها للطهو وإضاءة المصابيح منذ القدم. وتنمو هذه النبتة في الأراضي التي لا تستطيع نباتات كثيرة أخرى النمو فيها. وتجري جامعة ولاية مونتانا، ووزارة الزراعة الأميركية، التجارب لمعرفة إمكانية استعمالها كمصدر للديزل البيولوجي ولزيوت التزييت البيولوجية المستخدمة في الصناعة ومستحضرات التجميل. ونبتة الكاميلينا غنية بالحمض الدهني الصحي المعروف بالاسم العلمي أوميغا 3 (Omega-3 Alpha-Lino lenic). ويستطيع طحينها وزيتها أن يزيدا القيمة الغذائية للأطعمة.






يمكن أن تحتوي بذور الخروع (Ricinos Communis) نسبة تصل إلى 50 بالمئة من الزيت. وقد عُرفت بذور الخروع بخصائصها الملينة للأمعاء ولها استعمالات صناعية تشمل زيوت تزييت عالية الجودة لسيارات السباق والمعدات الثقيلة كما تستعمل في صناعات البلاستيك والدهان ومستحضرات التجميل.

إنها نبتة شديدة القدرة على الاحتمال وتستطيع النمو في تربة هامشية وهي مقاومة للجفاف. ومن المُعتقد أنها مُهمة جداً لإنتاج الديزل البيولوجي.






بذور النبتة القوفية (Cuphea) المهجنة تنتج زيتاً تُماثل خصائصه خصائص وقود النفاثات، ما يسمح له بالعمل بصورة جيدة في درجات حرارة قصوى. ويدرس البحاثة حالياً إمكانية استعمال بذور هذه النبتة كبديل لوقود النفاثات ولأنواع الديزل البيولوجي الأخرى. ويحتوي زيت هذه البذور، على حمض الغار، وهو حمض دهني طبيعي يستعمل في صناعة مواد التنظيف.

ولكن حصاد بذور هذه النبتة أمر صعب نظراً لكونها دائمة الإزهار وتسقط قرون بذورها قبل الأوان. ويعمل العلماء حالياً على إنتاج نبتة هجين منها لتسهيل عملية جمع البذور.






ربما كانت بذور نبتة الجاتروفا (Jatropha Curcas) التي تتميز بمحتوى مرتفع من الزيت وتستعمل في صناعة الصابون ولإضاءة المصابيح، مُفيدة في صناعة الديزل البيولوجي. وهي من الأعشاب الضارة سريعة النمو وتزدهر في جميع أنحاء العالم على تربة هامشية.

وتعتزم شركة طيران نيوزيلندا التي قامت، بمساعدة شركة بوينغ وشركة تصنيع المحركات النفاثة رولس رويس، بتكرير وقود نفاثات استُخرج من بذور هذه النبتة، بتجربة ذلك الوقود. تجري حالياً دراسة الخصائص اللبنية لنبتة الجاتروفا وإمكانية احتوائها على مواد سامة وإمكانية التعويل عليها كمحصول.






يمكن استعمال زيت بذور نبتة لسكواريلا (Lesquerella Fendleri)، التي تنمو في المكسيك والولايات الأميركية الجنوبية الغربية، بنفس الطرق التي يستعمل فيها زيت الخروع لأن زيتها، كزيت الخروع، غني بالحمض الدهني الهيدروكسيدي. ومن سمات هذا الزيت السلبية لونه البني الداكن، ولكن العلماء يعكفون الآن على تطوير سلالات من هذه النبتة تنتج كمية أكبر من الزيت المتميز بلون أفتح. 

وتولد هذه النبتة صمغاً طبيعياً يُماثل صمغ الزنتين، الذي يزيد درجة لزوجة الأطعمة ومواد التجميل، كما أنها تحتوي على معدل عال من البروتين مما يجعلها مادة جيدة للإضافة إلى علف المواشي.






العشبة ميسكنتوس (Miscanthus xgiganteus) التي قد يصل ارتفاعها إلى 4.26 متراً من أطول الأعشاب. ويتفوق إنتاجها العالي من الطاقة على إنتاج العديد من الأعشاب الأخرى المرشحة كمصدر نباتي لا يشكل مادة غذائية للبشر لإيثانول السليولوز.

وقد وجد باحثون من جامعة إلينوي أن هذه العشبة تنتج كتلة بيولوجية تفوق ضعفي ما تنتجه العشبة سويتش غراس (Switchgrass)، وهي تولّد طاقة أعلى مما يولده الشمندر السكري. وتنمو هذه النبتة التي توجد صلات تجمع بينها وبين قصب السكر في آسيا.






خشب أشجار الحور المهجنة الطري (Populus Hybrid) يتكون بالكامل تقريباً من السليولوز الغني بالسكر، ولكن العلماء ينطلقون من هذه القاعدة القوية لإنتاج نوع هجين يحتوي خشبه حتى على كمية أكبر من السكر، مما سيزيد من قيمة هذه الشجرة كمصدر لإيثانول السليولوز.

تنمو أشجار الحور بصورة جيدة في الأراضي غير الصالحة للزراعة وهي تكاد لا تحتاج إلى أي ماء أو سماد. ويعني نموها السريع توفر كتلة بيولوجية أكبر خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة.






الذرة الرفيعة أو السرغوم (Sorghum Bicdor) محصول غذائي يأكله الملايين في أفريقيا. تطحن بذور السرغوم وتحول إلى طحين في حين يصنع شراب حلو من سويقاته، التي تستخدم كعلف للماشية أيضا. 

وقد جد العلماء أنه بالإمكان استخدام سويقات السرغوم لإنتاج إيثانول السليولوز وهم يجرون الآن التجارب لمعرفة ما إذا كان بالإمكان التوصل إلى نوع محسن منه من خلال التلقيح الصناعي ينتج كتلة بيولوجية أكبر.ويمكن أن تحتوي بعض أنواع السرغوم نسبة تصل إلى 10 بالمئة من السكروز.






فول الصويا (Glycine Max) محصول غذائي مهم في جميع أنحاء العالم، ولكن هناك نوعاً عالي الارتفاع منه يبشر بتحقيق إنتاج ديزل بيولوجي فعال جداً من نفاياته، مع الاستمرار في توفير حبوب الفول كغذاء للبشر.

وتقول وزارة الزراعة الأميركية إن الديزل البيولوجي المستخرج من نبات فول الصويا يمتلك خصائص تزييت أفضل من المتوفرة في الديزل النفطي لإطالة حياة المحركات، ويولد طاقة تزيد بنسبة 93 بالمئة عما يستخدم في إنتاجه.






قصب السكر (Saccharum Officinarum) هو المصدر الرئيسي للوقود البيولوجي الذي ينتج في البرازيل. ويشكل السكر نسبة 20 بالمئة من سويقاته مما يجعلها ذات كفاءة عالية في إنتاج الايثانول.

ينتج قصب السكر ضعفي كمية الإيثانول التي تنتجها الذرة المزروعة في نفس مساحة الأرض، كما أن كلفة الإنتاج ليست مرتفعة مقارنة بالفائدة المجنية منه. وقد استبدلت البرازيل نسبة 40 بالمئة من البنزين الذي تحتاجه بالإيثانول.






عول الكثير من العلماء على عشب البنيك أو السويتش جراس (Panicum virgatum) لإنتاج الوقود البيلوجي، وهو عشب سريع النمو يصل ارتفاعه إلى 1.82 متراً.

وتظهر الأبحاث التي قامت بها وزارة الزراعة الأميركية وجامعة نبراسكا ان الطاقة البيولوجية التي يولدها هذا العشب قد تتجاوز بدرجة كبيرة الطاقة المستعملة لإنتاجه: وربما وصلت إلى 1520 ليتراً من ايثانول السليولوز لكل هكتار. وهذا العشب، الذي لا يشكل مصدر طعام للبشر، نبات معمّر مألوف كثير الانتشار وشديد القدرة على التحمل ويلقح نفسه بنفسه وينمو ذاتياً على أراضٍ هامشية ولا يتطلب سوى أقل قدر من العناية.


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الردود يا اخوان الموضوع لم يعجبكم قولوا


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ محمد مشكور على المعلومات لكن اريد المواضيع الخاصه باضافه المحسنات البتروليه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 أكتوبر 2009)

noor_2002 قال:


> الاخ محمد مشكور على المعلومات لكن اريد المواضيع الخاصه باضافه المحسنات البتروليه


 
مشكور جدا"على المرور الطيب يا طيب المحسنات البترليه للزيوت الخفيفه ام الدهون


----------

